# Galley cutting board



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Where can you order one of those white cutting boards that fit over the galley sink and make for extra horizontal space?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure what you've seen before. Some boats come with a custom sink enclosure. However, if you google "over the sink cutting board" you will get many hits and probably find something that fits.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Try buying an oversized quality cutting board and cut it to fit. With a few modifications it can stay in place while under way. \use extra cutoffs and attach them to the bottom around the sink hole cheap easy dyI.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I prefer to use a cheap polyethalene cutting board placed over the decorative one over the sink and also the propane stove area

First Sanitation wise unless you are going to bleach the wood ones all the time after use, you run the risk of having food particles grow bacteria in the tiny knife knicks and slits made in the wood

Secondly the polyethalene board keeps doesnt dull your knife as quickly

Lastly they are light weight and easily cleanable. 

Most commercial kitchens use polyetalene cutting boards and most county health departments embrago or prohibit the use of wood cutting surfaces

Dave


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

brokesailor said:


> Where can you order one of those *white cutting boards* that fit over the galley sink and make for extra horizontal space?


Cutting Boards and polyethylene at The Cutting Board Factory


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> .......Secondly the polyethalene board keeps doesnt dull your knife as quickly.....


The debate over whether natural wood has natural anti-bacterial properties and plastic is a natural petri dish is interesting. Bottom line, as I know you know, you can't cross contaminate anything, wood or plastic. Whether they continue to retain contaminants after you wash them might have something to do with how well you wash them. It is easier to throw a poly board in the dishwasher.

Nevertheless, from personal experience, I was surprised to see the above conclusion. I find poly to be much more abusive to rounding over fine knife edges.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> The debate over whether natural wood has natural anti-bacterial properties and plastic is a natural petri dish is interesting


Not sure about the debate thing, but in acommercial establishment the health departments embargo wooden cutting boards. It has to do with the ability to clean them properly because of the nicks, slashes, groves placed in them by the knoves as well as the seems present when most of them are made glueing together pieces of wood. It has to due with the degree of cleaning. In a commercial establishment both wood and polypropele cutting board could go through the large commercial dishwashers so that is not the reason.

In terms of dulling a knife, it is my experience professionally that reason most knives get dull is that people neglect to properly hone them when using them. The simple practice of using a diamond laced steel freuqently is the prime reason most knoves are not razor sharp. The average individual sharpens their knife when it dulls rathert han swipe it on a steel.

Dave


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Wood vs. Plastic Cutting Boards...*

The wood vs. plastic cutting board discussion is much like the cored vs. solid hull or mono-hull vs. multi...there is no definitive answer in my opinion 

My $.02...

I prefer wood for a cutting board. I find its easier on the knife, especially my expensive Japanese carbon steel knives.

I understand that a commercial application isn't comparable to home use, and would defer to using plastic in a commercial kitchen. Primarily because wood wouldn't be cleaned properly, the plastic can be run through a commercial dishwasher at 190 degrees +. I find cleaning a wooden cutting board with soapy water & rinse followed by a vinegar bath does just fine. In addition, a wooden cutting board is easily brought back to life by running through a planner.

One suggestion, I have one board I use only for chicken.

Bottom line as far as I am concerned, whatever you choose, keep it clean and replace or repair when the board is beat up 

An interesting test by UC Davis on the topic: UC-Davis Food Safety Laboratory: Cutting Board Research

Another good comparison: Cutting Boards - wood or plastic?

One in favor of plastic: Cutting Boards and Food Safety - Cutting Board Tips & Advice - Wooden Cutting Boards or Plastic?

In favor of wood: About.com: http://www.rhtubs.com/wood-bacteria.htm

The Straight Dope: What's better, a wooden cutting board or a plastic one?

Cutting board - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

While it is with some caution that I insert myself between Dave and Shawn *grin* I do much prefer cutting on wood. With all due respect to Dave's citation of government regulation I have found that often that regulation isn't based on scientific data.

A couple of other interesting resources:
Cutting Boards - Equipment & Gear - Cooking For Engineers

Michael's Kitchen: Cutting Boards

While I do run boat cooking tools through a dishwasher in general I work with hand cleaning. A couple of my larger pots don't fit in the sink and my cutting boards (one wood for meat, two for veg & cheese (one wood, one small plastic sometimes used for service) , one wood for bread) certainly don't. My practice--right, wrong, or indifferent--is to use a soapy sponge to wipe down the board and then spray with vinegar water (I have sprayers with vinegar and with bleach under the galley sink).

So far nobody died. *grin*

Seriously, no visible sign of growth on the boards. When I had my water system tested for bacteria we swiped the meat and large veg board -- no meaningful bacteria count.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Dave/ Shaun,

Knowing both of you guys personally, I would expect a "higher" quality of kitchen awareness from you both. I do not beleive the average boater takes such precautions.

The key here is that you properly sanitize. So how many people here actually do you think actually spray the boards with a bleach or white vinegar solution after each task.I am still waiting here for more raised hands. I applaud your use of a "sanitizer" and agree about using seperate boards for poultry. Wonder how many people actually do that besides us? Still no other hands...huh..

I would bet the average boat they only wash the boards with soap and water and let air dry. Ill bet also they have only one cutting board also.

Its probably why the FDA demands for no wooden boards in a commercial establishment take place. It is based on what the average person or establish does.



> Seriously, no visible sign of growth on the boards.


 Of course you cant see the bacteria that gets you ill

I will continue to eact anything Dave and Shaun make, not only will the quality be top notch, but it will be safe also. grin...grin

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Of course you cant see the bacteria that gets you ill


Generally agreed, except for mold and mildew. You'll note above that I have had tests done (swabs of all the faucets on the boat and of counters and cutting boards) that a lab cultured. My boat is obviously not a commercial facility but I figure the investment in testing every three years, given temperature cycling, hoses on and off board, and unknowns on dock supply water make it a reasonable investment.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL, I think a have a pretty high standard of "kitchen awareness" and based on the information I know, I would say that wood is safer for home use, even more so on a boat, since most don't sanitize with bleach (as you point out) and most boats I know don't have a high temp dishwasher?

Just to be clear, I'm advocating the use of wood in a household situation, not commercial.

In my opinion, this quote from Wikipedia supports my view. "While plastic is theoretically a more sanitary material than wood for cutting boards, testing has shown this may not be the case.[1] The softer surface of plastic boards is scored by knives, and the resulting grooves and cuts in the surface harbour bacteria even after being well washed. However, unlike wood, plastic boards do allow rinsing with harsher cleaning chemicals such as bleach"

"Wood has some advantages over plastic in that it is somewhat self healing; shallow cuts in the wood will close up on their own. Wood also has natural anti-septic properties.[1]"
Cutting board - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From the FDA website:
"As a rule of thumb, avoid using cutting boards that are made of soft, porous materials. Instead, choose those made of hard maple or plastic, and make sure they are free of cracks and crevices. Smooth surfaces can be cleaned more easily and thoroughly."
Fresh and Frozen Seafood: Selecting and Serving it Safely

Another article(s) favoring wood over plastic, one is an except from the Journal of Food Protection. 
http://www.knife-expert.com/cut-bo93.txt 
ingentaconnect Cutting Boards of Plastic and Wood Contaminated Experimentally wi...

We just returned from Europe and one thing that always leaves an impression on me is how food is stored and handeled...eggs left out for days, cured meats sitting on the counter for days, etc.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Ahh the Europens...my mentor (a Fench master Chef) took me to France 3 times. Europeans live to eat and love their foods....Americans for the most part just eat cause they have to. I know its a huge generalization, but It is so apparent when you travel abroad to Europe. Every town in France had a Patissier. Butcher, etc.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> choose those made of hard maple or plastic


Either of you guys tried bamboo? I'm thinking of giving it a try...



T37Chef said:


> We just returned from Europe and one thing that always leaves an impression on me is how food is stored and handeled...eggs left out for days, cured meats sitting on the counter for days, etc.


Americans will refrigerate anything. I have kept eggs for months (we bought thirteen dozen eggs at Tesco in Plymouth in May 2006 and ate the last in August 2006 with not a bad egg in the batch) without refrigeration. With care mustard, mayonnaise, and ketchup last a very long time in the pantry. The only reason for refrigerating butter is if you want to carve or shave it. On and on. Some thought makes boat refrigerators magically "bigger" because you don't need to put so much in.

Chocolate (I am told) must however be kept in the refrigerator. I always keep room for Janet's stash.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I prefer my chocolate without the white spots (sugar bloom) that refrigerating it causes. Store it in a cool place.

Dave


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I cut a piece of Starboard to fit over the burners of our Force 10 stove. It fits into the stainless steel frame so it won't slide off. It gives us another 4 sq ft of counter space and serves as a cutting board when we are not using the stove.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave,

I have not tried Bamboo, but see it suggested in several places...why don't you be the Guinea pig and let us know in a year how it goes LOL


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> I prefer my chocolate without the white spots (sugar bloom) that refrigerating it causes. Store it in a cool place.


Yes Sensei.



T37Chef said:


> I have not tried Bamboo, but see it suggested in several places...why don't you be the Guinea pig and let us know in a year how it goes LOL


As you suggest Obiwan.


----------

